# Poker games



## Elmo2905 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I am new to this site, I saw a post by Moe599 back in August of this year asking for people to join a private poker game nin Batu Ferringhi. I would like to be part of a group or something where I can play some poker.

Can someone reply with some info on this subject.

Thank you

Elmo


----------

